# Tattoos



## ace (Oct 26, 2002)

Just Wonderd how Many
 Martial Artist Out there have Tattoos

And How Many??????????????????????

I have a total 14
How Many Do U have???????????????

:bomb: :EG: :bomb:


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 26, 2002)

none at the moment...thinking about getting one.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 26, 2002)

2, and not wanting any more.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 26, 2002)

I want a picture of a dragon that I found tattoed onto my shoulder.


----------



## The 14th Style (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> 
> *I want a picture of a dragon that I found tattoed onto my shoulder. *



You found a picture of a dragon tattoed on your shoulder? You might want to cut down on the drinking.  
I want to get one that represents my Eskrima, but I haven't found one I like yet.


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 26, 2002)

Yeah........Its annoying waking up and finding all these girls numbers on your lap. Its a tough life........:rofl: :shrug: :asian:


----------



## Kirk (Oct 26, 2002)

2 .. one is a reminder that I got drunk and stupid at 18, and the
other I like


----------



## ace (Oct 26, 2002)

I think Tattos Rock
& so do all of Uuuuuuuuu
:cheers:


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 27, 2002)

Yeah, they are cool but I gotta admit, all those people with Those massive tattoos up and down there arms are gonna look pretty weird when your old and wrinkly!

:rofl: :shrug: :asian:


----------



## Seig (Oct 27, 2002)

I have two but they are such that I can keep them covered so that they never seem unprofessional.  Not that they are distasteful or anything, but I think certain situations call for tattoos of any kind being considered unprofessional.


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 27, 2002)

unfortunate, but true.  If tattoos and piercings and the like weren't unprofessional, I'd probably have at least two more piercings (tongue and maybe eyebrow).  I'm considering the tattoo on my lower back, so professionalism wouldn't be an issue, because its unprofessional to be showing your lower back at work too, LOL.  

Tattoos on guys are fairly well accepted by our society.  However, girls don't always get viewed the same way... what do you all think?  Tattoos on girls...trashy or cool?

-N-

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 27, 2002)

Tats and piercings on the gals - no problem.  Personally, if they are tastefully done, I like em both.  My GF's looking at Celtic designs.  Me, I've got a nice idea for one, just don't have the cash to do it right...I've been quoted about $3-5k for it (huge back design, high detail).  I figure I'll get that right after AI have my personal sword made (again another $3-5k item). To be totally honest, I like pierced gals...within reason.  If they have enough metal on em to set off the detectors from 20 feet away, well.....) 

I've had both ears pierced, have contemplated eyebrow and nipples.  Have decided against it more on the $$ and healing time side over any societarial issues.  

I think the issue of professionalism depends on the industry.  Its been my experience that in the webdesign industry, the 'weirder' you are the 'better' you are.  I had a tech supt. mgr when I worked at a local ISP that had both arms done, full back, pierced tounge and nipples, and pierced eyebrow.  Got a lot of good pointers from him on how to choose where to go, etc.


I think the key is to do it, but in a way that can work for you in your day 2 day existence.  The alternative is to find a job that will allow you the freedom of expression. Thats harder, expecially today where it seems society (at least in the US) is heading back towards the concervatistic 50's mentally.
:asian:


----------



## Blindside (Oct 27, 2002)

I've got one and have plans for my second.  My wife isn't really enthusiastic about it though....  



> Thats harder, expecially today where it seems society (at least in the US) is heading back towards the concervatistic 50's mentally.



I don't think so, the number of bodyart parlors is high, and tattoos are much more common now than they were just 10 years ago.  Hey, remember when a guy getting his ear pierced was unusual, or even a mark of counter-culture?  Think mid-eighties.

Lamont


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 27, 2002)

yeah, i remember people were always confused about one ear piercings and whether it was the right or left that means youre gay...

ive got one tattoo. left ankle.


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 27, 2002)

Well, I had two peircings on my left ear, and one on my right, also had a lambrach peircing or whatever its called right under my lower lip, now I had to take them all out for work!!! I still have them in my mind though. No tats, but my wife has 5. they are all tasteful and in areas that can be covered, but they also all mean something special. Personally, and I guess I'm kind of a  freak, but I like facial peircings and body tatoos, mix the two and probably not, but to a degree I think they can be very sexy!

7sm


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 27, 2002)

Tattoo's and/or piercing's on girls. Well it depends on what/where they are located and they sure can be cool.  
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 27, 2002)

I have thought about putting possibly one more tattoo on my right upper bicep. Then after I remembered all of the pain and bleeding that went on in the others I decided no more.  
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Bod (Oct 28, 2002)

No tattoos and no intentions.

I can't see the point.

Although I do remember a girl once who had a little black koi carp tattooed just below her bikini line.

I didn't complain.


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 28, 2002)

Pierced my own ear long ago in my teens.  Took it out because my hair kept getting tangled in it and whenever I brushed, I'd almost tear the damn thing out.  That, and it served no damn purpose, so why bother?  Now, if I ever get the goofy urge to poke holes in my body, I'll ask my FMA instructors for live blade training.

I won't get a tattoo because I'd only want a design of my own creation, but I couldn't trust anyone to put it on me but myself, so that rules that out.  Besides, my brother-in-law has enough tattoos for the entire family (complete back, most of his arms, much of his legs).

Anyway, I'm also paranoid and don't like the idea of having distinguishing features like that on myself.

Cthulhu


----------



## clapping_tiger (Jun 24, 2003)

I know this is an old thread, but I have noticed lately that there is a lot of awsome tattoos out there. I was wondering if anyone has any pics of their tattoos?  I would like to see them.  I will try to post mine here.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Jun 24, 2003)

and the other one....


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 24, 2003)

I have Three: a dragon, the Badger symbol, and well I'd rather not say.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 24, 2003)

5 and I am getting more... 

This is a bad pic of 4 of em, but here ya go...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clapping_tiger _
> *and the other one.... *




That was cool!!!!!!:asian:


----------



## clapping_tiger (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *That was cool!!!!!!:asian: *



Thanks, it was originally supposed to be a tiger and dragon, but since it was a cover up they couldnt use white so we decided to make it a black panther type cat instead.


Technopunk, I like the tats, What is the fifth one?  


Keep 'em coming!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *5 and I am getting more...
> 
> This is a bad pic of 4 of em, but here ya go...
> ...



The yin yang is cool...


----------



## OULobo (Jun 30, 2003)

I have a werewolf on one shoulder and a werepuma on the other. I thought about making my back a themed scene and I'd add a bear and an eagle, but I think that may be way down the road. I'm getting the old "Don't Tread on Me" American Revolutionary flag over my heart next. I'll see if I can get some pics to post.


----------



## KanoLives (Jun 30, 2003)

About 2 years ago I got a tattoo done of my dog. I gave the artist a picture of my dog Kano and had him tattooed on my leg. This past January my best buddy Kano passed away and I could never be happier to have him tattoed on me. I think if you are going to get a tattoo it should truly mean something to you. And if it truly does mean something to you then you really won't care what others think of your tattoo. I was called crazy for getting my dog but he meant something so special to me that it was my way of showing how much he meant to me. I don't think I could have ever returned the love that Kano showed to me and this was my way of trying. For all who want to see it. Here is the link.

My tattoo of Kano


----------



## andurilking2 (Jun 30, 2003)

whenever i meet someone of utmost importance to me i get their face tattooed on me back (i have one of jesus, one of my ma instructer, one of my training partner, one of each of the members in my family, and one of emeril lagasse  )


----------



## Jill666 (Jun 30, 2003)

I've seen this picture before, surfing tat websites!!! Kano is famous- thought you may like to know that.

I once stood in line behind a man who had a face on his forearm with "Dad" underneath, with DOB & DOD included. I thought it was beautiful and told him so.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 30, 2003)

My bro-in-law's back.

Cthulhu


----------



## Patty (Jul 1, 2003)

I have a tattoo that I used to cover up a scar that never faded.  Very few people ever see it, but I feel better looking at it than at what preceeded it.  When you talk about piercings, though, well, I work for a surgeon's group and all I'm gonna say is know the people you go to well.  I don't want to say how frequently we have to deal with botched, infected, or even worse problems from piercings.  Common sense comes into play here.  If you get a piercing in an area that is going to suffer from repeated friction or moisture, your probably looking at an infection (at the least).  I'd hate to describe some of what we see... I mean, just nasty stuff...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Patty _
> *I have a tattoo that I used to cover up a scar that never faded.  Very few people ever see it, but I feel better looking at it than at what preceeded it.  When you talk about piercings, though, well, I work for a surgeon's group and all I'm gonna say is know the people you go to well.  I don't want to say how frequently we have to deal with botched, infected, or even worse problems from piercings.  Common sense comes into play here.  If you get a piercing in an area that is going to suffer from repeated friction or moisture, your probably looking at an infection (at the least).  I'd hate to describe some of what we see... I mean, just nasty stuff... *



Well that just sounds to yucky


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 1, 2003)

Well... I've had seven piercings, and haven't had any major problems... had to remove a navel ring, not due to infection or anything, it just wasn't comfortable with dance tights (I minored in dance in college, and ballet was required).   Most of my friends have a piercing or two, and none of them have had problems either... the thing is, we all take good care of them and fanatically follow the aftercare directions from our piercer.  We also did our research before getting pierced, and went to someone who has an excellent reputation (Sky at Action Tattoo in Yorba Linda, CA) and to a facility that is hospital clean....this place looks like a doctor's office, folks.  

The problem with piercings (and tattoos) is that a lot of times people get them on a whim, drunk, or high, without researching proper safety techniques and without paying attention to aftercare instructions.  A piercing or tattoo is basically an open wound, and needs to be treated as such until its completely healed, which, for some piercings can take up to a full year, depending on the depth of the piercing.

also, if you walk into a place and can see dirt anywhere, they don't show you everything in its unopened, sterile packaging, and you don't have absolute confidence in the person holding the needle, LEAVE.  There are so many excellent tattoo and piercing shops that there is no reason to go to a bad one.


-N-


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 2, 2003)

The studio that I get my tats at will not touch you if they can smell alchohol on your breath.  They start every session by opening the sealed packages that everything comes in right there in front of you. the place is immaculate.  Soon as I can get hold of a digital camera I'll post photos of mine.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *My bro-in-law's back.
> 
> Cthulhu *



Dang, that's going all out...


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *The studio that I get my tats at will not touch you if they can smell alchohol on your breath.  They start every session by opening the sealed packages that everything comes in right there in front of you. the place is immaculate.  Soon as I can get hold of a digital camera I'll post photos of mine. *



But, if anything, doesn't the alcohol deaden the pain of the ink needle?  Would it be okay if I were to take a few pops of whiskey after the artist started his work on me...


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by andurilking2 _
> *whenever i meet someone of utmost importance to me i get their face tattooed on me back (i have one of jesus, one of my ma instructer, one of my training partner, one of each of the members in my family, and one of emeril lagasse  ) *



My daughter recently earned her 1st dan BLACK, and I've been contemplating getting tatted with her image and her name in Korean script on my chest to show how proud I am of her. 
Hey, it's the holiday weekend here in the States, I think I'll just go ahead and knock it out... :ultracool


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 3, 2003)

> But, if anything, doesn't the alcohol deaden the pain of the ink needle? Would it be okay if I were to take a few pops of whiskey after the artist started his work on me...



While the whiskey might deaden the pain it will also thin the blood and cause the bleeding to be a lot worse.  If you're gonna get ink done then bear down and take the pain.  The one on my forearm didn't hurt much at all but the one on my chest hurt like hell.  The needle that hurts the most is the one for the outline as it goes somewhat deeper than the needle for the color.  The yin/yang on my chest had the dark half done with the outline needle.... yipes


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 3, 2003)

The Fifth one is a Small Demon leaning on a Katana, I am going to have it covered however...


----------



## Kroy (Sep 9, 2003)

I have one on my leg (symbol for Kenpo) definately want another but I have to find the perfect one. It's gotta mean something.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 11, 2003)

Finally a pic I resized and can post.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 11, 2003)

I have Korean writing on my left shoulder blade...


----------

